# The ISHCASP (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon) Club



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 30, 2008)

This is for all of you people who play Pokemon and haven't captured a shiny Pokemon. Here we can discuss ways to find a Shiny Pokemon and capture it! MWAHAHAHA!!! If you catch a shiny Pokemon, you're outta the club.

My shiny Pokemon experience was a horrifying one. I've hated all Oddish since. So sad.

*Members:*
Blaziking
Tailsy
Arylett Dawnsborough
MewXCharmeleonXEevee
Wilcox
Stormecho
Zephyrous Castform
Ambipom
Link008

*Members, please provide a link to this club in your signature, if accepted.*


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

I've never even seen one. :P


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

It's worse if you've seen one.

It's even worse if you've seen one, went to your bag to capture it...

But didn't have any Poke Balls.

Tragic really.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

Ouch, that must suck. D: ;;Pats Blaziking on the back;; 

May I join please? I haven't caught any on my own, not one shiny. Except Shiny Gyarados in G/S/C, but we all know that doesn't count.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

Chaining isn't hard at all, guys. =P


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

Well of course the Shiny Gyarados counts!

I'm kidding. But yes, the Oddish story is true. What really stinks is that two of the people on TCOD guestbook also have a SHINY ODDISH. It's like life is rubbing it in.

I've tried chaining, no luck.


----------



## Lili (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

Can I join? I once found a Shiny Machop. I tried to weaken it, but my Pokemon made it faint. *cries*


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*



AuroraKing said:


> Chaining isn't hard at all, guys. =P


Chaining doesn't count. D:<


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

Dude let me join
The first time I played Emerald the Zigzagoon that is attacking Prof. Birch was shiny.
I was sad. :(


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*



AuroraKing said:


> Chaining isn't hard at all, guys. =P


Too lazy to game the system. =P


Wilcox said:


> Dude let me join
> The first time I played Emerald the Zigzagoon that is attacking Prof. Birch was shiny.
> I was sad. :(


*pats Wilcox* There, there. It's still funny that that Zigzagoon of any of the ones you'd meet in your lifetime had to tbe the shiny one.

I'm going to join. I encountered a shiny Drowzee in Silver once, only to find I... had nothing to catch it with! Dx

By the way, what happens when we catch a shiny? Do we get thrown out? Is there a sacred ejection from the club ceremony? :D


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

Joinfish!

I have the shiny Gyrados. I think I've seen a shiny before, but didn't notice.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

Join and a half.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

Join. >:D 

I never saw a shiny. Ever. >> Except for that Gyrados... I can't even play Pokemon on vacation, so no hunting for shinies until I get back to my own computer.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

Seven years and STILL shiny-less. I even couldn't capture the Red Garados. The thing kept busting out.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

Never has my virtual being ever randomly encoutered a species of Pocket Monster that was out of the oridinary[/Nerdspeak]. EVER. And yet, my brother runs into Shinies constantly! And he dosen't even like Pokemon that much!


----------



## DeadAccount (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

I have the worst luck ever and if I see a shiny I never have Pokéballs. So, I'm joining.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

Sometimes, when I can't figure out something in my game, i start a new one
*Of course,I don't save....I'm not that dumb.>>*
Once, before I even got the damn pokeballs, SHINY PIDGEE!
now, I hate pidgey.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

I'll join.

In Ruby I saw a shiny, though.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: The ISHCASP Club (I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon)*

I'll join.

Does it count if you used to have one but restarted, because I've played at least 2,000 hours of Pokemon since then and haven't even seen one.



AuroraKing said:


> Chaining isn't hard at all, guys. =P


It is if you're unlucky. I've chained up to forty (I think that's the point where the chance of getting a shiny is at its highest(is it 1/50?)) lots of times and still not seen a single one.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The "I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon" Club*

Grah, I suck so hard at chaining. I cannot chain at all, the highest I've chained was ten or something around there.  

Yes, I've got really bad luck.


----------



## Dark_star (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The "I Still Haven't Captured a Shiny Pokemon" Club*

I'll join, please...

The closest I've come to catching a shiny was trying to throw a pokeball in the Battle tower...


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 6, 2008)

Other than Silver and Crystal's Red Gyarados I'm 100% shiny free.

I join?


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

May I join? I've encountered a shiny Duskull before, but I was an idiot and decided not to catch it XP. I caught the Red Gyarados in Gold, but that doesn't really count, since you have to encounter it.


----------



## Silver (Aug 7, 2008)

ive never encountered a shiny im tring to find an eas way to get one any hints?


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2008)

Silver said:


> ive never encountered a shiny im tring to find an eas way to get one any hints?


...you're in a club of people who have never encountered a Shiny trying to get hints on how to do just that? xD


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 9, 2008)

Silver said:


> ive never encountered a shiny im tring to find an eas way to get one any hints?


Basically, you just have to run around in circles until you find one. I haven't caught one yet because I don't have the patience to do that.


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 9, 2008)

Erm... Never encountered one on my... Um...

...Can I join as an advisor? :D? *shot*

But yeah, before I run out of here, my tip? Threaten your game. It gave me six out of my nine shinies!


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Erm... Never encountered one on my... Um...
> 
> ...Can I join as an advisor? :D? *shot*
> 
> But yeah, before I run out of here, my tip? Threaten your game. It gave me six out of my nine shinies!


I can't tell you how many times I've tried that.

It never worked.


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, with Emerald, it didn't fall for it. After I bit it, instead of giving me a Feebas, it went, "Oh shit! This guy is crazy and actually means it!" And it gave me my ninth shiny, Celest :D


----------

